# ST224 Upgrade Feasibility?



## Donal O'Riein (Nov 24, 2020)

Has anyone installed or considered installing the control console from an ST430/427 on to an ST224? The cables loook like they would need to be changed out also, but if possible, it would get rid of the plastic nightmare console on the 224.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Can you get pics of them top and bottom? (Of the console)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Doubtful it's possible or economically feasible. The st400 series is hydro so no speed stop settings on that console. I can't see putting that much money into a 200 series machine


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

looking at photos and the specs of the 2 machines, it seems doubtful ,to many differences


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm interested in what happened to the plastic console that made it a "nightmare". Controls in different places than you might be used to? Juist curious, as the on on my 227 (think it's the same) causes me no nightmares.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

dr bob said:


> I'm interested in what happened to the plastic console that made it a "nightmare". Controls in different places than you might be used to? Juist curious, as the on on my 227 (think it's the same) causes me no nightmares.


The new consoles are very large especially the length towards the operator. They are very different from yours. I like the 400 series console.


----------



## Donal O'Riein (Nov 24, 2020)

@dr bob
The nightmare is that it is made of thin plastic that breaks easily. Since there are not linkage rods to transfer your speed inputs but cables, the tension placed at the anchor/pivot point for the cable causes it to snap. Once I get everything working properly, I'm considering filing the whole area around that anchor point with j-b weld. Yes, ifI ever need to change the cable I would need to replace the console, but it would last a lot longer than the one or two seasons I've been reading about.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The old st consoles had heavy metal covered by plastic, very strong


----------

